# Add Coffee Beans to the wood chips



## canadianwild (Apr 22, 2011)

I saw this on a food network show.

A guy was smoking pork chops with Apple Wood chips and then about a 1/4 cut of coffee beans.

I think it is a great idea and I am going to try it on Sunday.

Anyone ever try this before?

CanadianWild


----------



## eman (Apr 22, 2011)

never tried it but let us know how it comes out.


----------



## michael ark (Apr 22, 2011)

New one on me.Let us know how it worked.Hum smoked coffee beans?


----------



## fife (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes keep us upto date on how this works.


----------



## les3176 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've used coffee in my rubs before but never used the beans for smoke! Very interesting,I'll be waiting to hear how it worked out!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 22, 2011)

I am a coffee roaster and I would not add beans to heat to smoke. They will burn and create an acrid smoke. I agree with adding coffee to a rub and have done it many times with great success.


----------



## canadianwild (Apr 23, 2011)

After some thought, I decided to try out the smoke before I put in the pork chops.

So I used about 1/4 c of coffee beans in with maple wood chips.

Smoke smelled very nice, I think it will work well.

I wouldn't use just coffee beans but with the wood it should work out well.

The coffee beans did burn , but stayed whole.

Chops are in brine, tommorows the day.

Happy Easter.


----------



## porked (Apr 23, 2011)

Good luck, I think it souds like it'd be worth trying.


----------



## canadianwild (Apr 25, 2011)

Results are in.

Coffee beans in with the wood chips, not a bad idea, but not something I would do every day.

The flavour was a bit bitter, and there was a hint of coffee flavour.

I think they turned out good, and I will do it again. Maybe with pork loin. I wouldn't do it with something sweet, like bacon, or ham.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like a cool idea. Maybe less is more with something like that


----------



## treym64 (Mar 18, 2014)

So you put maple wood chips with 1/4 cup of whole beans or grounds


----------

